# EMT-B overseas...



## blueoceantraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of any EMT jobs for Basics overseas? I've served twice overseas (military, just got out) and have come home realizing I am more comfortable over there, after more than a year there, than home. This is research for me as I still feel I get to complete my Remote/Wilderness first, but if something is open, I won't mind jumping; go bag always packed/vacs UTD/passport ready.


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 7, 2014)

http://emtlife.com/forums/international-ems.26/


----------



## blueoceantraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

I did not realize it rated that high- the EMS quote! Thank you for the enlightenment.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 14, 2014)

While you have been directed to the proper sub-forum, note that EMT jobs are a rarity. If you are serious about it, you will need to get your Paramedic cert.


----------



## blueoceantraveler (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, Sandpitmedic, thanks; I am working my way up to it. I am scheduled for my AWLS, to occur in just about 4 weeks, and then taking my tactical. But, what I would like to know is where a reputable accelerated p-course is located. I see plenty of the 1 night a week/month courses, but I would like something where I go everyday and live it. I feel I get the best hands-on training that way. Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------

